# M/M RP Partner Wanted



## MaskedRaccoon21 (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm new here and currently looking for a partner for NSFW M/M RP. I tend to prefer heavier kinks and darker themes, but no poop, pee or vore. Open to ideas at the moment, but I have a thing for sci-fi scenarios. Literacy is preferred. My F-list kinks are available on request and RP methods can be discussed.


----------



## MaskedRaccoon21 (Jan 19, 2019)

Bump. Still looking.


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 1, 2019)

are you interested in demon x anthro or just anthro x anthro ?


----------



## MaskedRaccoon21 (Feb 19, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Limedragon27 (Feb 19, 2019)

I wouldn't mind giving it a try, depending on what you're into.


----------



## Quvi (Feb 21, 2019)

I’d be willing to give this a go, assuming you’re still looking. Let me know what sort of things you’d like to pursue!


----------

